# Gold Wing - Will It Fit?



## BCKWINGMAN

Hi everyone! We are not new to camping or toy haulers but we are new to the Outback and think their toy hauler version is an excellent unit! However, I am concerned that our 2006 Honda Goldwing will fit in the storage area! I did some research using the dimensions of the 23 foot model and feel that it is definitely too small but the manufacturer of this unit, Keystone, feels that the 28 foot model will work. Can anyone share first hand experience with this topic? Thank you very much!

Wingrider


----------



## Ghosty

Personally i would sell the Honda and get a Harley ... but I digress...

I would simply find me a Outback dealer near you .. tell them you have a Gold Wing and you would like to see if it first fit before discussing anything further...

There is absolutely nothing better at testing a theory then actually doing it... so to see if it fits -- then go and see if one fits...


----------



## PDX_Doug

*Welcome to Outbackers, WINGRIDER!*








Glad you have joined our little corner of the internet.









I think Ghosty is on to something here!

I have a 28RS-DS, and the bunk room is identical in size to the garage on the 28 foot 'Roo, and I don't think you would have any problems. You might have to put it in on a bit of a diagonal, but my guess is that you would have plenty of room for one Goldwing.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wingnut

Wingrider, don't listen, a Goldwing is a cadillac if you own one you know it. [check info on sig] I tell you I wish i could get my bike and hack inside I would trade in a heartbeat. look real close and remember the low part of the wing is the waterpump housing. Good luck!


----------



## NobleEagle

First off I am prejudice in bikes even though all riders are family. If a Goldwing is the Caddillac, I'm happy I have the Rolls Royce








I have to say my neighbor liked our 28KRS so much he wanted one but could'nt pull it with his Tundra, so he is waiting for his 23KRS to be delivered this weekend. From what we see so far, the "garage" size is exactly the same on the 23krs as on the 28KRS. The 23KRS looses the other 5 or so feet in the rear near the queen slide.
My Road King without the tour pack on the back measures 93.7 inches and fits in the 28KRS on an angle just fine (he will be loading his Fat Boy in the 23KRS). Please keep us posted on how things pan out in your research.


----------



## BCKWINGMAN

Ghosty said:


> Personally i would sell the Honda and get a Harley ... but I digress...
> 
> I would simply find me a Outback dealer near you .. tell them you have a Gold Wing and you would like to see if it first fit before discussing anything further...
> 
> There is absolutely nothing better at testing a theory then actually doing it... so to see if it fits -- then go and see if one fits...


----------



## mountainlady56

Wingrider, 
Don't take the attacks on your bike personally. These guys are just trying to pull your strings. They go on about Chevy/Ford/Nissan Titan the same way.
ME? I'd love a Honda Trike......just imagine.......50, fat and disabled tootling down the road on a Honda Trike with my son on the back. Pretty impressive, huh?







If the Goldwings are good enough for Shriners (my dear departed grandpa was one)







, who do so much good work, they're good enough for me!!








Hope you find someway to carry your Goldwing!! Maybe some other bike enthusiasts will chime in!
Darlene


----------



## laduhon

Has anyone loaded there wing in the tb310 or 324cg outback toyhauler?


----------



## Tourdfox

laduhon said:


> Has anyone loaded there wing in the tb310 or 324cg outback toyhauler?


No i havne't but i can tell you the garages in the 230-280- 310-324 are identical


----------



## Wilco

I am biased toward the Goldwing. I have owned two of them. They will go 100,000 miles with just general maintenance. The Goldwing is longer than a Harley. It's advertised overall length is 104" and width is 37". It will be a very tight fit if it fits at all. Better measure first (or better yet do a trial fit).


----------



## Rubbertoe

Purchased a used 2011 230rs and it is perfect for us. Dual Sport trips are no longer spent sweating or freezing in a tent. Toy hauler front garage is the perfect size for 2 motorcycles or golf cart. Most toy haulers I looked at had the rear ramp door. I prefer the more plush interior of the 230rs for trips with family. We are hoping to make more time to use it.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcwatson

Ok, Did the question of the Gold Wing fitting into the 324CG ever get answered?

To the person(s) or person who posted this question, did you try parking the bike into the trailer?

Im looking at the 324CG for myself.

Fred

[email protected]


----------

